# Crayfish Info



## PhilK (Jul 11, 2008)

Went to the petshop the other day to buy a few boxes of crickets and came back with my newest addition.. Here are a few photos of him:























Just got a few questions:

1. What species is it? (Cherax destructor maybe?)

2. What's best to feed it? (At the moment there are a few feeder fish in there and yesterday it 
ate a piece of carrot)

3. How big will it get?

4. It's water is at 22C with a filter - is that OK?

Any other advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, cherax destructor.
They eat just about anything for aquatic critters, i give mine pellets (i have axalotyl pellets at the moment) There are heaps of different types. They dont need much, if u feed them less they keep the tank clean. I give mine 1-2 pellets a week.
Size will depend on age and heating. Yabbies can live without heating and without filter, but need airation. Without heating they sortof slow right down and grow alot slower, heated they will shed and grow faster.
Biggest yabbie ive ever seen in my life come out of Mookerawa dam and was about a foot long. But that would have had to been 10 years old or something.
About 10-15cm + is adult length.
They are pretty sturdy, At the moment i have hundreds of babies, and they are all growing up to be white yabbies, they are heated, bubbles - no filter though, they keep it nice and clean. They eat algae
My older one (mom of bubs) has no heating, just bubbles, and i dont feed her very often.
CLeaning the water frequently is sometimes bad for them, from chlorine etc. So i very rarely change the water.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 11, 2008)

Also, give him/her somewhere to hide. They dont like being exposed very much.


----------



## gillsy (Jul 11, 2008)

Changing of the water should be done regularly with chlorine neutraliser.

A filter SHOULD be included, even if it's basic filtration.

Water changes will also make them grow quicker.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 11, 2008)

Righto. Thanks a lot. Yesterday it ate part of a carrot slice and it's currently eating a chook pellet. I'll not feed it again until next week.

The filter it has is just the type where it sucks water in through a sponge and then ejects it out. The heater is set to 22C like I said. Sound good? It doesn't have aeration but the filter output disturbs the surface so this will help.

Has a half log to hide in, and a few feeder fish. Just wanted to make sure my set up was alright for it.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 11, 2008)

I had one of these. My only advice is to BE CAREFUL! my crayfish climbed out or the tank, out of my room, fell off the railing down my stairs, and crawled to my kitchen. where he died from the fall.

They are houdini's. Mine climbed up the pump cord through a tiny gap. Just make sure your tank is sealed.

Other then that, he is beautiful!

Edit: Can't stop looking at the pictures. You have inspired me to get another one. Will post pics soon!


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 11, 2008)

I use to have some spiney crays he is right they are good climbers  

Put a lid on the tank 

or

Don't fill water right to the top


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 11, 2008)

22 - 24 degrees is about right if you want him to grow nice and fast!


----------



## JasonL (Jul 11, 2008)

I prefer to keep my Yabbies in warm water, well.. in fact boiling, but only for a few minutes. Boiling water will also get rid of that yucky blue colour, making it a nice red one.


----------

